# My Jon Jones Tribute



## Jon_Jones_FTW (Jul 13, 2009)

Comments? or Feedback? Made this in upside of 2-hours or so.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my feedback....get a different hobby.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Id be careful when you placing pics not to leave cut off sections of your renders visable like where the top of Jon's head is cut off on the knee pic and where he is cut off at the waist in the picture of him flxing. Check out our getting started section there are some great tips in there.

And ignore Cornbread, we are start somewhere.


----------



## Jon_Jones_FTW (Jul 13, 2009)

ya expected comments like this this is my first one and i am not quite used to the software in adobeshop in fact its my first time using it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its tricky at first, I mean check out my portfollio and you can see how rough some of my early stuff was. Takes some time and patience but if you enjoy it stick with it and it will come.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Everything toxic said.

I'll add that you should make sure your renders are working together, rather than randomly placed. Try and make a good "flow" by 

Also, sometimes "more is less", in the sense that you could have done without so many Jones renders.

Head over to the "getting started" section for a lot of great tips and helpful tutorials. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/

We all start somewhere, not bad for your first try.


----------

